# [Q]Galaxy Nexus PRL help.....



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

About a week ago I had trouble re-activating my Gnex and I had to go to the local store and have them replace the sim. The store manager still couldn't get it to activate after several tries. Finally she got it done and I was on my way.....later I noticed in my call log that she had dialed *22899 to get it activated. Now from what I have been able to find you are NOT supposed to dial *22899 on a 4G device or it will force a 3G PRL update.

My PRL was always 15098 and then 15109 before the (premium retailer) store manager dialed *22899. Now it is stuck on 52686, my phone gets EXTREMELY hot and the battery only last 2-3 hours at most when it used to last 8 hours. I cannot figure out how to get back to a 4G PRL. I have tired repeated battery/sim pulls and reboots.

*I think* there is a lot of debate over dialing *22899. From what I understand we shouldn't do it on a 4G device, and yet there have been reports of Galaxy Nexi (clever?) dialing that very thing to update themselves.....I'm not here to cause a dispute by any means. I am just looking for a little brainstorming and any help that may be offered.

Thanks,
GMB


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

You'll have to get a new sim card to fix your PRL, and you are correct, that PRL is causing your poor battery life and heat issues.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Well for poops and giggles, I did the exact same thing as you did, just this past weekend. Put me on the same 52686 PRL and I haven't had a single issue whatsoever. Battery life is the same... More or less.... and temps are the same they've always been. 
My 3/4G signals are the same strength where they've always been. 
I think PRL issues were blown out of proportion in the past with 3g phones, but I'm not really educated on how it works with 4g phones. 
Someone with more info/links to info will hopefully chime in here. 
Im willing to bet the PRL update isn't the cause of your issues, but I wont wager more than a dollar on it lol.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

When the thunderbolt originally launched calling *22899 fired the sim immediately. A year later and probably thousands of SIM cards later I think Verizon has ironed out most of the issues. From what I understand now it can be manually used to "ask" for a PRL refresh. I've used this on my Nexus and it's worked "somewhat" better. Then again I may not now anything and I ruined all of your phones


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> When the thunderbolt originally launched calling *22899 fired the sim immediately. A year later and probably thousands of SIM cards later I think Verizon has ironed out most of the issues. From what I understand now it can be manually used to "ask" for a PRL refresh. I've used this on my Nexus and it's worked "somewhat" better. Then again I may not now anything and I ruined all of your phones


My phone is literally bursting into flames. Thanks.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> When the thunderbolt originally launched calling *22899 fired the sim immediately. A year later and probably thousands of SIM cards later I think Verizon has ironed out most of the issues. From what I understand now it can be manually used to "ask" for a PRL refresh. I've used this on my Nexus and it's worked "somewhat" better. Then again I may not now anything and I ruined all of your phones


Haha mike, i remember our convo on twitter about this. 
After several minutes of using Google just now, 52686 is the newest PRL for us. 
*22899 worked fine for me. 
Mike is correct that vzw has basically corrected this issue since early last year. The sim should do this automatically, but manually requesting it via this method "should " be just fine.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Last I heard, dialing *228 is what was causing issues with the TBolts (I just got on Verizon within the past month, stop staring at me and grabbing your pitchforks!). Anyways, I dialed *22899 last week since as a former Sprint customer, checking for PRL updates is second-nature. I'm on 52686, but haven't really seen much changes. I do notice the phone gets warm, but I've always thought that was just normal. I have no other reference to judge against, and have assumed that LTE plus WiFi plus NFC plus SAMOLEDhd screen, plus the OMAP SoC doing hardware media decoding, all caused the phone to heat up when I watch The Daily Show.


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting, when I tried *22899 on the 4.0.4 leak, I got a "Call not sent" message and nothing happened.


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

So, my phone had been randomly shutting down (and it has been happening more lately).

Yesterday, it shutdown twice. Upon restarting, it dialed *22899 - and I don't believe it fully completed its objective. My PRL number updated to 52686 (my wife's phone still shows 15098).

I added that phone number (*22899) as a contact and I manually dialed that number and let it does its thing. I restarted, and it still dialed the number again.

Then, I restarted again (a few times), and it hasn't happened since.

I have noticed that my phone seems to be a bit warmer than it had been before, and my JuiceDefender Ultimate (which showed my battery as being at around 2.00x, sometimes lower, sometimes higher) is now around 1.70x.

Is there something wrong with my phone?

http://www.Twitter.com/GalaxyNexusNews

Dan


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

So, I had my phone at 100%, and in 34 minutes, it dropped to 93% (without turning the screen on & running JuiceDefender Ultimate).

Why is this happening?


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

And, now it's down to 90% after 80 minutes.

It usually dropped at a slower rate. Why did this happen to me? And, my phone gets warm from only having the screen on. That didn't really happen before.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

DO NOT USE *22899. I know from experience. It puts you on 3g prl (updates roaming for calls & 3g, but not 4g). It will not automatically update anymore afterwards. You have to get a new Sim to correct the problem. Calling in for a prl refresh does not work! Furthermore, I had to fastboot back to completely stock software (radios, bootloader, recovery & 4.0.2 rom) in order to 'activate' my phone again. After an hour on the phone with tech support, the Sim refused to activate, even after a complete wipe. Going back to stock was the only way. Took me from 8am to 3pm, to get my phone back to where I had it. Pain in the ass!!! Lesson learned!!!

If you want to force an update. Power off phone, pull Sim, reboot, power off, insert Sim, reboot. It will check for an update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dankees said:


> And, now it's down to 90% after 80 minutes.
> 
> It usually dropped at a slower rate. Why did this happen to me? And, my phone gets warm from only having the screen on. That didn't really happen before.


Not prl related. Something is holding a wake lock on your phone. Try a reboot, or grab better battery stats and see what's causing it.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Note that getting a new SIM card is NOT the only way to get back on a 4G PRL. My phone dialed *22899 by itself in the middle of the night a few weeks ago and put me on a 3G PRL. I tried doing the battery/sim pull to do a manual update, but saw no immediate change off a 3G one. I stopped worrying about it because I had no change in battery or signal quality, but today I just checked my PRL and its back on a 4G (15xxxx) one. So at some point it did end up going back...but unfortunately I have no exact explanation how.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, a little advice from anybody following this thread? I was able to get another sim so hopefully I can get a "do-over" on this whole deal and get back to 15098 or 15109. I haven't even broke it out of the holder yet . Whats the easiest way to just swap one sim out for another?

I know how to switch to my iPhone and then switch back to the 4G device using my Verizon on my laptop, its pretty straight forward and I have already done it several times. I could do it that way if I have too but I was hoping there was an easier way to just swap sim cards.?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

You guys are fucking geniuses! I had no number, no service and dialing a simple activation code helped. Idk if I should just keep mine now because Verizon's sending me a new one


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

So, is a new SIM card the answer or should I just pull my SIM card?


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll bet I have pulled mine at least 50 times since starting this thread and they finally just had to replace it. Back on 15109 now and its all better.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Preferred ROAMING list.

Who here is roaming? XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

I pulled my SIM Card and put it back in and the phone kind of got an improved battery, but when I use it, it really drops like a rock.

Should I be asking for a new SIM Card? Might that do the trick?

I have a weird battery issue. Check out my battery usage after pulling the SIM Card (and a factory reset the day before):


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

So, I have been reading through this thread as well as another one and I have to say I am not on either of these prl's. Mine went from 14xxx to now it is 40087. Its a company plan and we were with Alltel before VZW bought them. Mine looks to be an Alltel prl from what I am seeing. My 4g is good, battery life is OK.... just confused as to why my prl is totally different than anything anyone else has?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

ncdub said:


> So, I have been reading through this thread as well as another one and I have to say I am not on either of these prl's. Mine went from 14xxx to now it is 40087. Its a company plan and we were with Alltel before VZW bought them. Mine looks to be an Alltel prl from what I am seeing. My 4g is good, battery life is OK.... just confused as to why my prl is totally different than anything anyone else has?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


From what I have read previously as long as you maintain your previous Alltel pricing plan you will have a different PRL. Once you switch over to Verizons nationwide pricing your PRL will change to be the same as ours. Just what I have read. I can't confirm personally ( but you already did







)


----------

